# Poll:Dog Treats



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

What kind of dog treats do you prefer? Why?

-Waggin' Train
-Canyon Creek Ranch
-Charlee Bear
-Purina
-Nutri Dog
-Pedigree
-Meaty Bone
-Other


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

other- training treats are NB roll cut up, string cheese, hotdogs

other-grain free biscuits from biscuit bar at Petco, and stuffed frozen Kong (stuffed with kibble and canned TOTW dog food


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Other- I make beef crunchies and buy chicken jerky from Kona's Chips because it's made in CA and not China--Chinese treats worry me. I also give string cheese. I guess I really don't buy any treats other than Kona's.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Frodo is crazy for Old Mother Hubbard Bac N cheese Biscuits, he only gets one after his evening meal.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Natural Balance rolls for training; Hunther gets Hebrew National hot dogs only when doing desensitizing/counter conditioning around other dogs. He'd eat the whole hot dog in one bite if I let him.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

As bad as I know they are, my dogs get a Milkbone cookie every night, they are totally addicted to them. But not for training, I prefer to use hot dogs, cheese, steak or home made liver brownies.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I make home made dog biscuits, and use hotdogs, chicken, and cheese for training treats.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Zukes is the only commercial treat I use that is not 100% beef liver.

My parents use the waggin train but they are made in China, and I do not trust anything out of there since the dog food recalls.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We use Blue Buffalo training treats or cheese...


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

I feed mine Nature's Recipe Hip and Joint, and Greenies. He loves em! Also the blueberry nutro natural choice treats.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

other- i make beef crunchies and tuna brownies.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Other: Zukes Minis, Bil Jac Little Jacs, and Wellness Wellbites. Also hotdogs. 

So- why do people choose the option to make a poll public? Why do you care that much? I've seen this happen on a lot of the current polls...


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Freeze dried liver-beef or chicken, Bil-Jac, Old Mother Hubbard "cookies". These are a few of his favorite things. Oh, and cheese.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I generally use treats that are mostly or 100% meat and are grain free. For example Real Meat brand, Wellness Pure Bites, freeze-dried liver, etc...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We use Mother Hubbard, Zukes, Buddy Biscuits, freeze-dried liver, Wellness, and tons of homemade treats.


----------



## tylerjones553 (Sep 30, 2011)

Spammity Spam Spam Spam


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

There are these treats at the pet store that are made out of freeze-dried meat and nothing else. I get them once in a while. (They're expensive.) I also like No-Grainers.
Most of the dog's training treats, though, are things like lunch meat, kibble, or scraps.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wellness Wellbites


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beef Jerky from our butcher who makes but it not often as Daisy ,me and hubby on low fat ,diets. Sometimes freeze dried Chicken lamb and beef jerky,cant remember the name.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

For training, our dog is not really treat motivated, she likes a laser or these special balls. She's had stomach issues so we don't give too many treats, but cheese is good, Solid Gold Jerky, Natural Balance Bear Biscuits, raw beef or bison bones and a teaspoon of honey before bed.


----------



## Valkyrie2 (Oct 11, 2011)

Bil-Jac, Pecks & Smooches by Honest Kitchen, Buddie Buscuits, and Greenies for her teeth. =)


----------



## Maverick27 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello all, I'm new here and already quite comfortable with the search button. My puppy will be here in about 4 weeks. The breeder has him on Royal Canin and I'm planning on using treats from the same company for his clicker training. Any input good, bad, or otherwise is appreciated. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How large are the treats? I looked it up online since I've never used RC treats. They look pretty big to use for clicker training, but it's hard to tell from a picture. You want something very small, about 1/4", or the size of a small pea or less, because you'll be using a lot of them. This is my current favorite treat - I use the 90% Air Dried food as treats: Real Meat Pet Food

They also make treats but the size of the pieces is the same as the food, and the cost is higher per ounce. They're also packaged into much smaller bags. I buy the 2 pound bags, which last quite a while. Good quality ingredients, and I like that it's intended as a complete diet, so I'm not giving the equivalent of junk food.

*Air Dried Beef Dog Food
Ingredients: Beef, Beef Liver, Beef Heart, Beef Kidney, Pumpkin, Inulin (from Chicory), Vegetable Glycerin, Ground Beef Bone, Yucca Schidigera(BioAide), Pea Powder ,Kelp, Parsley, Rosemary, Sea Salt ,Betaine, Choline Chloride, Mixed Tocopherols (Vitamin E Supplement), Pomegranate, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Sulfate, Vitamin E, Yeast Extract(Agrimos), Flaxseed, Barley Grass, Iron Proteinate, Selenium Yeast, Copper Sulfate, Nicotinic Acid, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (source of iodine), Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Folic Acid
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min) 35%
Crude Fat (min) 20%
Crude Fiber (max) 2%
Moisture (max) 15% 
Calories 4250kcal/kg 181kcal/ 1/4cup (1/4cup=1.5oz) Phosphorus level=1.6% DM Calcium level =1.8% DM Salt/Sodium =.44% DM Chloride =.47% DM*

You can also use his kibble as training treats - I measured out Halo's daily allotment of food and used some of it for training, then gave her the rest in the bowl. It's good to have something higher in value, for when you're in a training class or working outdoors around distractions, but kibble around the house might be sufficient, especially if you train before meals.

Some other good brands are Ziwipeak (I used the food vs the treats with this brand too), and Wellness. 

Air-Dried Dog Food | ZiwiPeak ?Daily Dog? Air-Dried Cuisine - dog food

Wellness WellBites Chicken & Lamb Recipe Natural Dog Treats


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Nature's balance food rolls, string cheese, and kibble are my favorite training treats. My dog's work for hot dogs really well, but I don't like the greasiness on my hands lol


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I really like to feed him grain-free treats, and one of his favorite brands are the Buddy Biscuits. I also feed him Wellness biscuits, which he enjoys too. For a special treat I will buy him a container of the baked goods at Petco, because he really does enjoy them.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Natures balance and wellness have always been some of our favorites. Kirkland brand (costco) biscuits are also never turned down. 

I'm also boiling turkeys breast and cut into tiny pieces. If you would have asked me 6 weeks ago, I would have said hot dogs, but being the GSD that he is, he seems to have gotten bored with hot dogs. Now that ducks and duck poop/rabbit poop (new class training area) is much more interesting ive had to up the ante..lol


----------



## ilovware (Nov 28, 2012)

other:laugh:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Wellness Wellbites


I no longer use these, I use apple slices and baby carrots.


----------

